# not watching your dog with kids ... /sigh



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

*http://www.mlive.com/news/jackson/index.ssf/2010/08/jackson_girl_6_flown_to_ann_ar.html*

*Jackson girl, 6, flown to Ann Arbor hospital after being attacked by three pit bulls*

*Published: Tuesday, August 24, 2010, 5:36 PM Updated: Tuesday, August 24, 2010, 5:43 PM*

 
Follow 
Share this story

Story tools


<!-- -->
A 6-year-old girl was attacked by three pit bulls this afternoon and flown to the University of Michigan Medical Center with severe wounds.

A helicopter took off from Allegiance Health at 4:53 p.m. The girl’s family said she was responsive and talking but had deep cuts from the dogs.http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...ttacked by three pit bulls | MLive.com&src=sp <script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script> <!-- -->

<!-- -->
<!-- -->

“They just tore her face and head up,” said Mark Taylor, the girl’s uncle.

Tyah Norris was playing with a friend Monday afternoon at 118 Mantle Ave. when one pit bull jumped on her back and knocked her to the ground, said Devin Osborne, 8, a friend of Tyah. Two other dogs came and attacked the girl’s head.

Osborne ran from the Mantle Avenue home to Tyah’s house at 2618 Ganson St. Charlie Norris, Tyah’s uncle, and Linda Powers, her grandmother, went to the house. Norris hit the dogs in the head with a four-by-four piece of lumber and grabbed Tyah. Powers said she held her granddaughter as they waited for police to arrive.

“Her face is covered in blood. They ripped her ear off,” Powers said. “That poor baby.”

A Blackman Township Department of Public Safety officer took Tyah to Allegiance. The Jackson County Sheriff's Office said she is in critical condition at the Ann Arbor hospital. 

Powers and Norris had blood on their clothes and bodies from helping Tyah. Family members stood outside the Ganson Street house crying and praying for Tyah. Around 4:45 p.m., they left for Ann Arbor.

The owner of dogs, who lives at 118 Mantle Ave., declined to comment on the incident. The sheriff's office said it has seized the three dogs.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

How sad  

Its unrelated....but it drives me crazy to see the addresses published online. Just invites a heap of threats or acts upon the parents or dogs' owners.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Something about the flavor of that article tells me people are NOT going to be showing up on this persons' doorstep. I get the impression that it's basically a "LOFZ" (Law officer-free zone)


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

well the media has stirred up so much trouble the county is now considering banning all "pit bulls" county wide

...didn't Hitler start this method of thinking


----------

